# How about an MDC Spring Raw Challenge?



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

I don't know if anyone else will be interested in doing this with me, but every spring I get the itch to do some Spring cleaning with my diet. I'm not interested in doing any drastic fast or cleanse, but I've been curious about trying raw for years now, but have never fully eaten that way except for a day or two here or there. So, I say, why not now? What the heck. Let's try it.
I'm starting tomorrow, but if anyone wants to jump in anytime, please do! I think it'll be fun. Let's shoot for at least through April.

The rules are: no rules.







Just raw food. If we mess up a little, no biggie, we'll just jump back on the next meal. No need to say we'll "start over." And no pressure to be 100%. Do it how you want, just do it our best!

I'm not going to do a vegan version, I've got raw goat's milk and yogurt, and raw egg yolks, raw honey, and cod liver oil that I'll be including a little. But mostly just simple raw fruits and veggies and their juices.

I've read most of, and own some of Norman Walker and Ann Wigmore's books. They are my mentors in this, I really like what I learn from them. But I have checked out several other books from the library the past few months, so I'm all pumped up to do this!

I hope I won't be talking to myself here, and that some of you will want to come join me for a raw challenge! It'll be so fun!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh me, ME! I started already, but I love support! I do raw egg (mostly yolks, but some whole) some raw fish and CLO. I have some really yummy stuff I've been doing and would love to share!


----------



## Jaspersmommy (Sep 19, 2004)

Count me in too! I had my first 100% raw vegan day yesterday and feel wonderful.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

: I'm so glad you two are doing it!

I know there are more of you out there who want to do this.









I have a bag of oranges that need to be used up so we made some OJ this morning. Dh always loves to buy OJ from the store, and even my dd said, "this is so much better than the store OJ."
I know I won't have a problem sticking to this in the morning and afternoon, but I'm going to have to have more willpower in the evenings. Maybe not though, I'm hoping that with this group I'll feel more accountable to stick with it.

Of all the raw books I've read so far there aren't many that look like they have a ton of appetizing recipes. There is one from the library I have right now that has some yummy ones I want to try, but they require dehyration and it takes more effort and planning.







I just bought one that looks like it will have a lot of good ones. Also ordered one more from the library.
I'm just going to try to keep it as simple as possible at first until I get bored though.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh my god, you HAVE to look at Alissa Cohen's book! Her recipes are easy and PHENOMENAL. Her site is www.alissacohen.com She's fabulous. I just made sushi using her recipes. Nori with raw cauliflower in hte food preocessor for "sticky rice" avacado, cucumber and sprouts-a mix of clover, broccoli and mung bean. I also made her raw carrot cake the other day. Her stuff is just tooo easy. Take a peek at her sample recipes on her site. You'll just die!


----------



## Jaspersmommy (Sep 19, 2004)

I really like browsing Alissa's site. The message boards have a wealth of information. I'd really like to be 100% raw but I'm still breastfeeding my little guy (he's two). I've been slowly adding raw foods to my already vegan diet for a few months now hoping this will prevent any detox. Do you think its harmful to be transition to raw while nursing?

I also have to add that I love Lara Bars








Yesterday I had the pecan pie flavor and it was so yummy.

Holly


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Hee!







That is the one I bought firefaery! How awesome, I can't wait to get it and see what the recipes are like. From the ones I was looking at, it seemed like it had more to offer. The one coming from the library is Carol Alt's book.


----------



## Jaspersmommy (Sep 19, 2004)

I bought Carol Alt's book some time ago and it has some really good recipes. I don't agree with her philosophy and she pushes raw fish but otherwise I liked the book. The recipes are simple and yummy.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Jaspersmommy...I transitioned while nursing and pregnant. I was careful and didn't ahve a problem at all. In fact, my supply increased and this pregnancy has been incredible compared to my other two.

I'm so glad you got Alissa's book! She's awesome...I'm debating buying the DVD. I just love her enthusiasm.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Holly, I tried the banana Lara bar today and it was good! My little treat from Wild Oats. I would think you would be okay with nursing..I mean your eating lots-it's not like you're doing a fasting detox or anything, right? Do you supplement with cod liver oil or B-12 or anything? If you feel your body absorbs the nutrients from your veggie foods well enough for you AND your baby, then that is good!

ff-I'm so glad we'll both have the same book, we'll be able to compare notes on the recipes better! I completely splurged and got the DVD's with it too-I just hope it's worth it. I could mail them to you to borrow after I watch them if you want.

I stuck with it all today, but I had a hard time tonight cause I had no idea what to eat for dinner. I just ended up eating a plate full of tomato and cucumber.








I have a lot of kale and collards in my fridge, but I just don't see how they were meant to be eaten raw. It's like chewing on your cud!







Even in green smoothies I still get these chunks that you have to chew like mad. I think I'll stick to juicing those while I'm doing raw, then after go back to steaming them. Unless someone has a brilliant way to eat them raw!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Ohhhh, yes. Kale becomes quite soft if you use lemon! I do a mix of braggs (maybe 1/4 cup) lemon juice (1 lemon) and a tbs of olive oil. Massage it into a bowl of kale with you fingers and let it sit for half an hour. Totally edible. For the smoothies...are you removing the kale from the stalk? I never get chunks. My favorite is Kale, apple and grapefruit. Yum!
On www.gliving.tv (I hope that's it) Alissa has a video (which will be in your collection-and YES! I'd love to borrow it!) of collard roll ups. Haven't watched it, or tried it.
I had zucchini linguini with a raw sauce-macadamia's tomatoes, sundried tomatoes and sea salt for dinner. It's definitely the toughest meal for me. I have been raw part time for years-dinner was the only cooked meal so it's really psychological for me. I tend to have "fakes" for dinner. Like my raw pasta dish tonight.
Lunch today was a nori roll and a huge salad...romaine, clover sprouts, broccoli sprouts, sprouted peas, lentils and adzuki beans, avacado and tomato. I thinned some ailoi I made for dressing.
Breakfast: grapes strawberries and pineapple. An apple and a shot of wheat grass.
Snack was a leftover piece of raw chocolate cake.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Wow, it sounds like you had an awesome eating day!
I will try your kale suggestions tomorrow. I don't have braggs though-I do have naturally fermented soy sauce. ?? I'll try the smoothie too. I've got 3 different varieties of kale now, so I can experiment.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Oh- and I was totally wanting to make the zucchini spaghetti tonight- but don't have any sundried tomatoes! I'm always lacking one ingredient it seems.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I've done it with just fresh tomato and basil with some olive oil and it's great that way too.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I







kale! Slice it up thin and throw on some oil n vineger.


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

I might be in too, but I think only about 80%. I dont know if my tandem nursing body can live off just raw fruits and veggies. I think I can do it for breakfast, lunch and snacks, but I think I might need something more for dinner. I am starving all the time without being raw!!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

memory maker-welcome! I have found being pregnanct and nursing that I feel far more satisfied being raw. It will be interesting to hear your experience.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Hi memory maker! I am actually not nursing OR pregnant at the moment! But I have been TTC, so I am really trying to clean up my diet. It was a rough winter. I just need something right now with simple guidelines to follow that will make me eat better. Since this has only one rule, it'll do.









Firefaery, I read the WAP pregnancy diet thread and your meals today! Awesome again! I'm sure that the baby you are carrying right now is benefiting so much, and will be able to avoid the health problems.
That shake made from young coconuts sounds yummy. I just love the way blended stuff with young coconuts turn out. I bought 2 of them and hope to find something incredible to make out of them.

I stuck with it today, despite a crazy day. I need the book to get here, because I really don't enjoy surfing the net for recipes. I need a physical book.

I made the nori rolls out of cauliflower tonight and loved it. Of course, I still made the dip out of sauce and wasabi. It's what sushi is made for in my opinion.







Love it. I'm sure I'll be eating those a lot!

I'm going to try the marinated kale tomorrow. I got enough kale today from the smoothie. The combo tastes great, but I still can't stand all the tough fiber. So after I couldn't drink anymore I strained it out and just drank the juice.







I guess I'll stick with leafy lettuce and spinach for green smoothies.

If any of you have any fabulous salad dressings, please share!


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

well yesterday I was *mostly* raw. I had an omlet for dinner but didnt cook the veggies, just added them on top. I also had some granola yesterday morning because I was starving and it was quick to grab. Besides that I ate a lot more fruits and veggies than I ever had. I felt very healthy. I think the part that I am learning is that I have to eat a lot more often than not eating raw. I felt that is all I did yesterday. It should be real fun today with my ds home from school. I have most of my meal ideas thought out so far. Is the recipe for the cauliflower sushi rolls on her website? That sounds yummy! Also have you heard anything about a book called _The raw food detox_?
I saw our library had it and might check it out tomorrow.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

I've never heard of that book.
This is where I got the nori rolls instructions. http://greenchefs.tv/alissa-cohen/nori-rolls/
I did add a touch of brown rice vinegar and raw honey to the cauliflower, like when you do it with rice. Don't know if it made a difference or not.
Glad you were feeling good yesterday! The hunger could be withdrawal hunger-it's hard to say though when you're nursing. I know I felt like that at times yesterday.


----------



## Jaspersmommy (Sep 19, 2004)

I broke my third day of raw by binging on pretzels









Today is a new day though...


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

LOL! Hopefully they are gone now.


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

well here has been my day so far

B-grapefruit and hot chocolate

S-smoothie with almond milk, blueberries, strawberries, banana and CLO
Carrots

L-salad-spinach, tomatoes, asperagus, red pepper, hard boiled egg, raw sunflower seeds, flax seed oil and vinegar
lentil soup if still hungry after salad

S-will have pears and broccoli

D-not sure yet, running out of veggies, wish farmers market was open now


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Hi everyone! Newbie here! I have been fascinated with raw for awhile, but struggle as it is just eating healthy on a consistent basis. With Spring around the corner, my body is aching for more raw food. So I've been feeding it.







I've been watching this thread for a couple days and decided to jump in.

Right now, I'm munching on diced cucumber, onion, and avocado with tahini smeared on lettuce leaves. Its delish (except dang, my tahinin isn't raw!). I was wanting to roll this up into a sprouted corn tortilla instead, but thought of this thread and wanted to stay more raw so I could share with all of you!


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Welcome, Julie! I'm glad you joined, it will help me stay more commited if I know others are working on this with me.

Today so far:
Juice upon rising- spinach, kale, celery, carrot, apple
Kiwi

For lunch I just had the zucchini 'noodles' raw tomato sauce. I really like it! I had a big plate and it completely filled me up. Now I have that full, but light feeling. It's been a while!









I made jicama fries, but don't like them much. I think it may be that my olive oil is off. But they are okay. I would have much rather just have lime on it.

I have banana cookies in the dehydrator right now. Sprouted barley, banana, apple, dates, walnuts, raisins, vanilla, water, cinnamon. Hope they taste okay!

I'm still planning on having the kale tonight.


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Nov 2, 2004)

I started on the first day of spring, and am planning on going till the first day of summer. I'm never in this forum, so I just found this thread when looking for raw messages.
I'm allowing myself some cooked veggies- mainly potatoes even though I shouldn't. I figure it will help with the transformation, since I hate most veggies. I'll probably be doing more fruitarian simply b/c I don't like a lot of veggies. I'm sooo glad I found this thread!!


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Nov 2, 2004)

I read Fit for Life Not Fat for Life which inspired me, and just got 12 steps to Raw Foods today!!! I'm a total junk food addict, so I'm very proud I've gone 5 days. I've also lost 6lbs!!!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow! How inspiring! I look forward to hearing how you like 12 steps...I haven't read it and it's gotten such mixed reviews on amazon. Most people seem to like it!


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Well, I just have to post. We went out to eat tonight and nope, I didn't eat completely raw. But because of my decision to try to eat MORE raw, I chose an entree that I normally would ignore - strawberry, blueberry, onion spinach salad with a delicious vinegarette dressing. It was loaded with yummy stuff - including sugar glazed walnuts. Yum! LOL! Then I indulged in too much hummus and pita bread.

But this was a far better choice than fish and chips so I am happy! : )

But I have to say - I felt great until I ate the hummus and pita.I didn't need it, but old habits, you know...


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Hi all. Thought I'd jump in. I'm not trying to eat 100% raw, but I am trying hard to get more raw foods into my diet. The past couple of weeks have been bad because I've been pretty down - we all know what that means - chocolate!







Oh well. I have three raw books and I'm anxious to try some of the recipes in them. I made one that was fabulous, but I need to serve it with something else for my family. They weren't that crazy about eating it by itself! I have a vegetable "linguine" with raw marinara sauce that I'm going to try this week. I'll be checking this thread to stay motivated! Happy eating!


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Nov 2, 2004)

Well last night I decided I need to quit trying all raw/mostly raw. Not b/c I don't want to, or even b/c I don't have the will power- for the first time ever I do! It's b/c I'm not getting enough calories. I lost the 6lbs in 4 days which was inspiring, but it's affecting my milk supply. I was so so so upset last night. I had noticed dd going back and forth really quickly and saying more more and lots of grabbing. My breasts are a lot smaller.
I'd imagine most ppl could get enough calories on a raw diet, but I think it's b/c I don't like so many veggies, that when a bit hungry I just think ah yuck no thanks. I'm disapointed b/c I was feeling so good, but breastfeeding is way more important to me. I'm not going to compromise it. I'm too nervous now just to try to eat more fruits and veggies, so I think I'll just follow the Fit for life not fat for life plan and maybe in a couple years try full raw again


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

My kids have "discovered" cacao. THey are begging for the raw fudge (have to make another batch) and their chocolate smoothies. So funny. They'd really never had chocolate before! The smoothies are a big hit though and full of nutrients. I put cacao in (maybe a tbs between the three of us!) for the magnesium factor as I'm pregnant and need the boost. ( oh, and a friend told me to do it!)
Banana, blueberry, strawberry, peach, cherry, coconut oil and milk, vitamineral green, almond butter and cacao. I thin it with water-doesn't need any juice though occasionally I have used some goji. It's a great, quick and easy breakfast.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Rainbow brite-would you like some help? I'm having no trouble at all with supply (and I'm a low supply mama!) Lots of people don't love veggies and do fine. Nuts, seeds and fatty foods like avacados, coconut and olives would be very beneficial for you. You could also try some raw cheese or butter if you'd like. Also-how old is your ds? I can provide many recipes if you are really wanting this to work. Otherwise you are welcome to stick around and just try adding more raw to your diet.


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey thanks for the offer!
I'm torn, I want to do this, and am willing to increase my calories, but right now I'm just so freaked about it. Dd is 19 months so I'd worry about a nursing strike.
I found a raw receipe site online: http://www.fromsadtoraw.com/RawRecipes.htm

I'm just not sure I could relax and mentally believe it will increase right away. Maybe in a month or so, but b/c it was such a sudden drop in caloires and weight, I think I want to relax and focus on getting it back.

Any thoughts or advice are def appreciated!


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Nov 2, 2004)

I was pretty upset last night and today, and decided to devise a plan








So I'm going to go raw, but over a period of 9 months. So by Jan 1 2007 I'll be raw.
Here's my plan

Month 1:
Raw for breakfast, lunch, snacks
Reg dinner

Month 2:
Raw for breakfast, lunch, snacks
Vegetarian dinner

Month 3:
Raw for breakfast, lunch, snacks
1 day fully raw, rest of dinners veg

Month 4:
Raw for breakfast, lunch, snacks
2 days fully raw, rest of dinners veg

Month 5:
Raw for breakfast, lunch, snacks
3 days fully raw, rest of dinners veg

Month 6:
Raw for breakfast, lunch, snacks
4 days fully raw, rest of dinners veg

Month 7:
Raw for breakfast, lunch, snacks
5 days fully raw, rest of dinners veg

Month 8:
Raw for breakfast, lunch, snacks
6 days fully raw, rest of dinners veg

Month 9:
Raw for breakfast, lunch, snacks
7 days raw: this month is extra in case I need extra time during the previous months.

I won't commint to 100% raw, but will allow myself a day or so whenever if needed, hopefully it will be rare, but I don't want to beat myself up over it or binge if I do have cooked food once in a while.

I will definitely read this thread to see how everyone is doing though!


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweetybirds2*

The rules are: no rules.







Just raw food. If we mess up a little, no biggie, we'll just jump back on the next meal. No need to say we'll "start over." And no pressure to be 100%. Do it how you want, just do it our best!

Well, I'm not 100% raw but plan on staying involved in this thread. I need it!

So what are some of the must-have's in your fridge? What do you always have on hand and what do you do with it?

I'm going to Whole Foods tomorrow and need some more ideas of stuff to buy.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

hi mamas









i'm definitely wanting to go more raw and my goal is this summer to be high raw (around 70%) I'm not wanting to go to any extremes or to worry about the percentage. I was completely raw for a year two years ago which at the time was very extreme for me...I consider myself healthier now and more balanced...eating lots of raw does give such a positive and beautiful feeling to life so here I am









today for lunch I made sauteed red onions, cabbage, tempeh and kale w/raw red pepper w/turmeric all over it along with some green leaf lettuce and fresh made raw saurkraut all sprinkled w/lemon juice, cayenne and a dash of honey, I felt very good after that meal.

blessings and thanks for this thread~~


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

RB- that sounds really great. Nothing I've read so far has said not to transition. Obviously you go at your own pace, but going from SAD to completely raw would be far too much for most people to take. SStick around and let us know how you are doing.

Staples....hmmmm. I always have nuts and seeds in the fridge/freezer. Let's just make a list here:
Green Leafies (Kale/romaine/red/butter lettuce/arugula/collards)
Sprouts (broccoli/mung bean/clover) for burgers
Nuts (walnuts/cashews/pecans/almonds) for burgers and cookies
Seeds (sunflower/pumpkin/sesame) for pates
Dates/Figs for sweeter treats and smoothies
Carrots/beets/cucumber/avacado/cabbage/celery for salads and juice
Fruit of all kinds for snacking
Raw Nut Butters for snacking and smoothies
Coconut (fresh, milk, oil and dried) shakes and cakes and fruit cups
Cacao for milks and treats
Raisins and Goji Berries for trail mixes
Frozen fruit for "ice cream" and smoothies
Larabars/Prana bars for on the go stuff
Honey or Agave Nectar for sweetening

I guess those are the staples...things that I always have on hand. Does that help?


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm glad more have jumped in!

I'm so jealous of the cacao nibs. Ever since someone posted about them in the NT thread I've wanted some! I can't imagine where they'd sell them anywhere but online, and Nature's First law site where they sell them the shipping was almost as much as they were! So if any of you find the cheapest place to buy them, let me know.







I want some for the magnesium, of course.









I ate the kale salad today. I found a recipe that was similar to yours, firefaery, but had things added. I ran the kale through the slicer in the food processor ( I just bought one this week at Target-the cheap one-figured I'd HAVE to have one to do raw) so that it would be chopped very well. That helped. It's much more tolerable--good even!

Kale sure has a lot of chlorophyll! I get a wheatgrass buzz whenever I eat a lot raw.

I'm surprised I've done so well so painlessly so far. The jicama was the only thing that was a bust so far. I've had fleeting thoughts of quitting, but then I realize that I'm just hungry, and don't want to do a junk food binge, so I go get something to eat and am satisfied again. I guess I'm just excited for all of the different things I want to try still. And I want to try to make it at least a month before adding in different cooked foods that I'm thinking about.

I got Alissa's book yesterday. It looks great!

I've got more to talk about, but I don't want to make this too long right now!


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Thanks! What exactly is cacao?

I have a few raw books - my favorite is actually written by two teenage siblings. I am inspired by them. Its called, "Eating without Heating," and has accounts of how they transitioned to raw and how it made them feel to do so.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/097...Fencoding=UTF8

Right now, I feel a little intimadated by the raw entrees. I can do smoothies, salads and such. But pates, crackers and all that... well, I don't have a dehydrator and I don't have a good processor (just a small one). I was on the verge of buying a processor but am seriously thinking about the vitamix.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I GOT ALISSA'S BOOK TODAY! I'm so excited. Can't wait to try them out.

Cacao is simply raw, unprocessed cocoa beans. I get mine from NFL, but my whole foods carries them by Eat Raw.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

i







cacao

yesterday i powdered some in a coffee grinder and wow! they taste richer and sweeter to me powdered...i made spicy hot cacao w/sweet nutmylk and really want to make some raw chocolate/fudge treats. Our local raw cafe has chocolate cream pie







another place has raw cheesecake that is







so divine







one of these days I want to make a raw cheesecake...just need a recipe


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystic~mama*
i







cacao

Our local raw cafe has chocolate cream pie







another place has raw cheesecake that is







so divine

Dang. Where does everyone live? I'm 40 minutes from a Whole Foods here and you can forget any idea of a raw food restaraunt. They'd think I was looking for raw meat or something if I asked anyone around here for raw food.







:


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm 40 minutes from Whole Foods, 45 from Wild Oats and 55 from Trader Joes. I am a solid hour from a raw food cafe/yoga studio. I feel your pain!


----------



## Mamapits (Jun 2, 2005)

I am glad to see you all here. I just completed the Jubbs liver cleanse. Of course I was 100% raw for that. I went back to cooked foods but I really want to get more Raw in, like 80% at least.

You Mama's are inspiring.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy&Will*
Dang. Where does everyone live? I'm 40 minutes from a Whole Foods here and you can forget any idea of a raw food restaraunt. They'd think I was looking for raw meat or something if I asked anyone around here for raw food.







:

were in phx...there is a big raw/natural community here which is one thing I love about living here...we lived in Texas recently and had to drive over an hour to a natural food store so I can relate...and also appreciate the offerings around here more


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

I'm 99% raw today! I had a smoothie (more like a milkshake!) this morning with tahini and carob, though and neither of those were raw. Otherwise, everything else today has been! I'm excited.

Now off to put the boys down for an early bedtime and probably have a raw snack tonight. What are your favorite nighttime snacks? : )

I had a Lara bar today and it was yummy. But I was like, I can make this!


----------



## Mamapits (Jun 2, 2005)

To Mommy&Will

I was on a cocunut cluster kick for a while.

Coconut butter, shredded coconut, Aguave and cacao powder. mix in a bowl to taste and then spoon drop onto a cookies sheet. refridgerate for 15 minutes or freeze for 5 to get the coconut butter solid.
Remove w/spatula and enjoy w/ a glass of your favorite nut milk.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I just ate two mangoes...yum.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Yay for getting the book! And I'll have to try out Whole Foods for the cacao nibs. I'm pretty close to Wild Oats and Trader Joe's but Whole Foods is about 1/2 hour away. My raw goat's milk is about 20 minutes.

Today I ate:
papaya
smoothie made with young coconut meat and water, mango, papaya, and frozen strawberries. Yum. tasted like a tropical paradise.
raw egg nog
Pesto Pasta from Alissa's book

I didn't eat a ton today, but I'm not too hungry. Today felt like a detox day. I kept getting waves where it felt like my stomach was burning. I've gotten that feeling or something similar in my stomach the first time I had:
raw egg yolks
wheatgrass
barleygreens
butter oil
So I know things are definately getting stirred up in here and cleaning out or healing. I lost 4 pounds this week though! I've got a maximum of 30-35 that I could spare to be gone. lol


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Yesterday:
Wheat Grass
Coconut shake
Green Smoothie-apple/orange/grapefruit/kale and vitamineral green
plum
Kale Salad-Kale/onion/cabbage/carrot
Banana
Romaine/tomato/avacado salad
Zucchini and Mung bean with raw Pad Thai sauce (Alissa's book)
2 Mangoes


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

So are your families eating raw with you?

Mine is not. But I am in a cooking club with other mamas and every month we do bulk cooking and exchange dishes so I have a freezer full of meals to feed the family. So last night they had potatoes and cheese enchiladas while I had my avocado mango salad. The boys ate some of my salad too, though. Its nice because then I'm not always having to think about making 2 separate meals.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

My kids are raw by choice-they were the ones that taught me about this diet! Occasionally they will eat something cooked, but if you give them a plate with a waffle and fresh berries they won't eat the waffle. Last night they had hummus, cukes, carrots and avacado and dh had some chicken. They were interested in it. Dd even took a bite-promptly spit it onto his plate and resumed eating off of hers. So-kids are pretty darn raw, dh is not. I'm working on it. Right now he's all about the Paleo Diet.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

I love cucumbers! But yesterday I couldn't bring myself to pay $3 for an organic cucumber. Summer is almost here! : )


----------



## stanzi (Oct 28, 2005)

awesome! hi all. i was 100% raw for 3 years, then experimented with some cooked. during experimenting, i became pregnant and haven't been able to get back too all raw yet. my ds is now 4 mnths old and i really miss my raw lifestyle. i get worried about milk supply so i've got to watch it. the longer i was raw, the simpler my tastes became-from lots of gourmet to 3 ingredient meals. i just need to be sure to eat plenty of nuts, seeds and fats. wow-gotta get a case of coconuts! they're the best, huh? i used to get them online fresh picked in florida from greencoconuts.com, but not sure if they sell them anymore.

if anyone is looking for recipes, please let me know - i have a large library. i also used to be a chef in a raw restaurant. you all have given me this wonderful gift of inspiration - thank you!

i'm going to make raw asparagus soup for dinner with a kale salad. yummmmm


----------



## my4magpies (Mar 24, 2006)

I so badly want to go raw!! I did it for a while after the birth of baby #3, and I felt soooo good!! I made hubby do it, and after much grumbling on his part, he started to ove it! I lost quite a bit of weight (but in a good way), where people were noticing! Then when baby#3 was 9 mos. old, I got preg again and kinda lost it a little bit. It was so much work & I didn't feel up to preparing everything. But it was great while it lasted!! Now that we're done having babies, perhaps it's time to try again!!

Rhonda
wife to my crabby chiro/mom to my 4 magpies: Tyler, Adam, Emma & Roman


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

So what are we all eating today?


----------



## Mamapits (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi all,
I made cherry nutmilk this morning, yummy!

I agree on some things the prep is a a bit of work especcially if it is something new for me it takes longer. with that said though, some of it is so easy.
Hubby bought me a magic bullet. I love that thing! and it is so much easier then cleaning a whole blender all of the time


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

So glad you're joining in Rhonda and stanza!

I'm feeling good today! No stomach problems at all.
I've eaten so far:
lemon in warm water
banana
beet/carrot/cucumber/celery/apple juice-lots of it.

I'm planning on finishing off the pasta pesto today, as well as making a fruit/greens smoothie. Then we'll see what else!

I've got to make some sprouted wheat crackers and flax crackers. I need them for snacking, and I'm also craving spinach dip, so I'll try making it raw and using the crackers for dipping.

Oh, and I'm not worrying about my kids or dh doing this right now. They of course eat a lot of the things I make for me, but I'm just concentrating on myself right now.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

We had fruit salad this morning sprinkled with sunflower seeds. Then carrot juice.
Lunch was avocado, onion, tomatoes on sprouted corn tortillas. I couldn't help myself.









Oh, also a popscicle left over from yesterdays tahini/carob smoothies. Yum.

Cherry milk sounds yummy! How did you make it?


----------



## Mamapits (Jun 2, 2005)

Cherry nut milk -

Almonds or some other nut, Aguave, Sea salt (pinch) when ever I have it I add coconut butter but I was out today - and pitted cherries. Add water and blend. I use the frozen cherries from Trader Joe's. Fresh cherries are of course better.

The family is not raw but of course the more raw I eat the more they eat.

I cooked for lunch. I am going grocery shopping now so I am better prepared for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Mmmmmmm. Today was:
Smoothie (almond butter, coconut oil, peaches, banana, cherries, cacao and vitamineral greens)
Wheat Grass
Mock Tuna with tomato (sprouted beans, broccoli sprouts, mung bean sprouts, onion, dulse, sea salt, almond butter and celery)
Coconut milk with meat and banana
Raw pasta with Pesto (oh my god-YUM!)
Raw Carrot Cake.

I feel wonderful! Alissa's recipes are so easy and SO yummy.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*
Mmmmmmm. Today was:
Smoothie (almond butter, coconut oil, peaches, banana, cherries, cacao and vitamineral greens)
Wheat Grass
Mock Tuna with tomato (sprouted beans, broccoli sprouts, mung bean sprouts, onion, dulse, sea salt, almond butter and celery)
Coconut milk with meat and banana
Raw pasta with Pesto (oh my god-YUM!)
Raw Carrot Cake.

I feel wonderful! Alissa's recipes are so easy and SO yummy.

ohmygosh that sounds GOOD!!!


----------



## Jaspersmommy (Sep 19, 2004)

I had a bowl of my dh's cheerios last night









Good news though...I'll never do that again! My stomach is killing me. Payback is no fun at all


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

What was for breakfast?

We had mango/pineapple/banana/coconut milk smoothie with some green powder for a little boost.

Believe it or not, I'm making 4 pizzas today for my cooking club. I made two crusts last night and they looked so good. How am I going to resist THAT?

Any suggestions for a living pizza?


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Okay, this is going to sound like a dumb question - but I have this coconut and I want to use it, but I'm not sure how to get it open. I remember my dad doing it when I was a little kid, but the liquid inside was mostly spilled and the rest of it had all the brown coconut stuff in it (which can be strained, but still most of it was gone). Is there a good way to get the darn thing open?


----------



## Jaspersmommy (Sep 19, 2004)

For breakfast I just had some fruit. Normally we have a smoothie but we had to run out this morning so I just threw some apples and bananas in the diaper bag. I love that









Dunno about the coconut though...I've never had fresh coconut


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Yay! you got a great start today jaspersmommy! It's so nice that fruit is so portable. I've been putting those banana barley cookies I made in my purse when we go somewhere. It has helped curve those temptations!

About the coconut, is it a regular coconut, or young coconut?


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama*
Okay, this is going to sound like a dumb question - but I have this coconut and I want to use it, but I'm not sure how to get it open. I remember my dad doing it when I was a little kid, but the liquid inside was mostly spilled and the rest of it had all the brown coconut stuff in it (which can be strained, but still most of it was gone). Is there a good way to get the darn thing open?

take a clean screwdriver or something similar and poke open one of the three holes you see in the top (looks like a monkey face...poke open the mouth (one of them is softer usually)..this is how I learned







) then drain out the liquid..I make sure the water tastes good and wont bother opening the coconut if its not...then wrap it in a old towel and hit it with a hammer until you have broken it up and gotten the hard shell off, you can then pull off any pieces of shell, a butter knife works to pry shell off then rinse. hope that helps









so far I'm all really raw today and feeling really good...I do feel a bit wieghed down by the almonds though.

I started with barley juice powder mixed with water then ate a grapefruit and just had mango, some almonds and cacao powder w/maple syrup


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweetybirds2*

About the coconut, is it a regular coconut, or young coconut?

good question..my directions were for a brown coconut.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Well, it's brown! So, your directions should work. Thanks - I'm anxious to crack the thing open. I had a pretty yummy smoothie this morning with some juice, fresh strawberries, a banana, and some dried coconut.

I am apparently really ignorant about coconuts - are young ones a different color? I have a "cookbook" called "Raw in Ten Minutes" and I think he talks about young coconuts. How are they different - I mean, besides, obviously, being young! Do they have softer flesh? Thanks for the info!


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Yep, it is soft, and delicious.

I've only had a green smoothie today so far.

Last night I tried a portabella mushroom with lots of guacamole on top. It's good! I'll have to remember the portabellas for when I want something for an open face sandwich.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

On alissa cohen's site she has a recipe for a living pizza. Haven't tried it-but I bet it's awesome!
Breakfast: watermelon
Wheat grass
banana
Snack: Mango and 1/2 asian pear
Lunch: nori roll with leftover mock tuna salad, tomato, avacado


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

young thai coconuts are white and for them you insert a knife at an angle on the top and cut (using another tool to pound the tip of the knife if needed) a hole, the flesh scoops right out.

there is some controvercy over the young coconuts,,,I've heard this issue often in raw circles that some of the y coconuts are dipped in formaldahyde as a preservative









i'm off to make a salad for dinner...with some cooked veggies and tempeh, I think I'm detoxing a lot here because of the raw/barleypowder and all the excercise I have been doing lately so I'm not feeling so hot right now.


----------



## Mamapits (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystic~mama*
there is some controvercy over the young coconuts,,,I've heard this issue often in raw circles that some of the y coconuts are dipped in formaldahyde as a preservative









I never heard that about the coconuts before.

I have never opend a young coconut before. I always ask someine else to do it. They usually use a big macheti like knife and wack it 4 times at the top until a square is cut. Remove the square and stick a straw in.

I am having a hard time sticking to raw. I came here today to get some inspiration.

Thanks mama's


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

I had a delicious dinner - um, I'll call it spicey peanut cabbage slaw.

Peanut butter, ginger, scallions, and more with green cabbage, carrots, and red and yellow peppers. It was delish but not completely raw because I don't have all raw stocked up in my pantry yet - peanut butter, etc. But soon!

I was going to make some cherry nutmilk but never had time. I look forward to it tomorrow!

I also bought some raw macadamia nuts. They are like butta.


----------



## Mamapits (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy&Will*
I had a delicious dinner - um, I'll call it spicey peanut cabbage slaw.
I also bought some raw macadamia nuts. They are like butta.

The dinner sounds great! Maybe I will try that this week.

I love Macadamia nuts. I especcially like making milkw/them. I stopped buying them because TJ's stopped carrying the raw ones and I can never justify the $16 or what ever it is in the health food store.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Cabbage sounds great! I am debating buying some wild jungle peanuts so I can make peanut butter....maybe I'll try it with pumpkin seed butter and some salt...That would seriously satisfy some cravings for me!


----------



## stanzi (Oct 28, 2005)

You all are doing so fabulously (is that a word??)!!!! The recipes you come up with are so fantastic. How's every feeling? are you high in energy? happy? or are you feeling a little down? I'm always amazed at different people's reactions when they begin this lifestyle.

Today I made a huge container of "black forest smoothie" and drank it for breakfast and snacks throughout the day:

2 young coconuts (water and meat)
1 cup frozen sweet cherries
2 scoops of hemp protein powder
2 Tbsp cacao powder
1 Tbsp Maca
1 Tbsp Mesquite meal
dash of stevia powder

whirrrrrr it up in the vitamix and yummmmmmmmm

lunch was a big kale salad with hemp seeds, tomato, avocado, carrots, celery and cucumber. I massaged the kale with juice of 1 lemon and some himalayan crystal salt then added some flax and olive oils. Had a few flax crackers with it.

Dinner was rushed as we had a Holistic Moms Network meeting tonight (I love those folks!). Had a big salad. and when we got home had apples with almond butter.

I also snacked on some raw macaroons with carob. man, those are fab!

I had so much trouble getting to sleep last night due to all the raw energy coarsing through my veins! It feels so GOOOOOOD!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm feeling incredible! I keep waiting for a drop-but it isn't happening!


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

I always get cravings for raw foods from your posts...everything sounds so good...I enjoy cooked foods in my diet and plan to keep them but adding more raw is definitely a good thing









firefaery~
have you found recipes or info on making raw peanut butter? I remember trying to make raw pb which didnt taste very good...there were threads on the nfl message boards about it...from what I remember, due to the type of nut (legume actually if I remember correctly) they dont make a good butter unless roasted and they contain high amounts of a certain toxin....I'm not sure if the jungle peauts would be any different,,,just thought I would share this info with you.

I remember having trouble sleeping when all raw...also its been happening to me the past 4 nights from up'ing my raw and exercise ,,,not last night, I had a toxic headache so I crashed out...I"m going to take something (herbal or mineral) to help that...I need my sleep!


----------



## Mamapits (Jun 2, 2005)

Okay, I am starting off good so far.

I have had 1 avacado w/ celtic sea salt, some grapes and vanilla nut cream over mixed berries.

I am full and satisfied.

I made some lemonaid for later.

I was so close to cooking up some eggs this morning but this thread helped me to make some better choices for myself


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Still going strong here..I made a almond/date crust and strawberry pie yesterday. It was good, at first, then I ate too much and it is very rich, so I wasn't really hungry the rest of the day. And I really didn't eat as much as I would have with a normal pie. It made 2 and I have the other one in the freezer. Dd liked it, but ds didn't care for it.
I made 2 different kinds of flax crackers yesterday that are done now. They are interesting, for sure. They will be good to have around though.
I've now got sprouted wheat crackers and essene bread going in the dehydrator.

I've had carrot/apple/kale/spinach juice this morning, and frozen blueberries.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Peanuts naturally contain aflatoxins which are a kind of mold. I am thinking jungle peanuts are cleaner-but haven't finished my reading. They are a legume-not a nut. Usually the problem is in extracting the oils (besides of course them being toxic!) so I don't know yet. I may well end up sticking with the pumpkin seed butter idea...


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

What about using raw tahini? I had that in my cabbage too and it made it nice and creamy.


----------



## Mamapits (Jun 2, 2005)

Okay, just ate a green salad. I used toasted sesame oil but besides that, It is after 4pm and I am still raw for today. Yeah.
Going to make a smoothe


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*
Peanuts naturally contain aflatoxins which are a kind of mold. I am thinking jungle peanuts are cleaner-but haven't finished my reading. They are a legume-not a nut. Usually the problem is in extracting the oils (besides of course them being toxic!) so I don't know yet. I may well end up sticking with the pumpkin seed butter idea...

Today I noticed in Julianos Raw UnCookBook he has a recipe for peanut sauce and says that he doesnt use peanuts in his sauce because they dont taste very good and most non~org peanut farmers grow pesticide~sprayed cotton in between their peanut plants.

i had a yummy salad for lunch...green leaf lettuce w/shredded carrot and soba noodles and spicy peanut sauce all over it...made w/peanut butter and non organic even







...i mistakenly bought non org









we just went grocery shopping and i bought a coconut







and some white/mellow miso, juliano uses it in many recipes, deserts even...i just tasted it and its reallly good with a hint of sweetness.

tweetybirds2~
that all sounds really good...what did you put in your crackers? let us know how the essene bread comes out...I tried it once and it came out like a brick and not very tasty.

thanks mamas for the raw inspiration!







~~~~


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Juliano's cookbook is frightening! It's all so complicated for simple little me. What does he put in his peanut sauce? It's true that they are contaminated BIG TIME, but wild jungle peanuts collected in remote areas really shouldn't be. If I can find a reasonable sub I will stop obsessing! I need to make a peanut sauce!

Miso isn't raw, but alot of hard core raw foodists use it because of how nutritious and beneficial it is. I haven't yet, but once I get my hands on a good recipe I will!


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*
Juliano's cookbook is frightening! It's all so complicated for simple little me. What does he put in his peanut sauce? It's true that they are contaminated BIG TIME, but wild jungle peanuts collected in remote areas really shouldn't be. If I can find a reasonable sub I will stop obsessing! I need to make a peanut sauce!

Miso isn't raw, but alot of hard core raw foodists use it because of how nutritious and beneficial it is. I haven't yet, but once I get my hands on a good recipe I will!









i can see how you'd feel that way!

I'd love to try some different (simpler recipes) I mostly get ideas from his book.

the peanut sauce has, cashew butter, maple syrup, oj, shoyu and blend then add chopped almonds.

why isnt miso raw? the brand I have says unpasturized...i dont mind if its not I dont feel cooked food is umm, evil or poison or anything (i used to







).

the raw bug is totally hitting me...i had a great time shopping today and made a mostly raw dinner of a marinated veggie salad w/ warm millet all covered in an orange/miso sauce







now I'm thinking of what desert I can make









I also wanted to add that I have been eating less and feeling more satisfied and my pants are looser


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

About how I'm feeling--I feel much cleaner and lighter. This is what I was aiming for, since I'm approaching this as a 'spring cleaning' thing. My stomach is not as tender, pretty much not at all.

I just made the spinach dip and ate it with flax crackers. It doesn't compare, but it was still good. I still can't get over how little I can eat of any one thing!

Oh-the crackers-they are from Alissa's book. One of the flax has banana and OJ, and the other has ginger and garlic. I did the essene bread into individual patties. They are actually puffing up! I didn't realize it would do that.
I don't know if the wheat crackers will turn out since my dear, sweet son was such a good helper and poured salt in them. lol They will be salty, but hopefully still edible!

I might break the 100% tomorrow to eat some steamed kale. Oh, I know, the horrers! Such a cheat.







But, I need to finish up another bunch of kale, and me and my kids absolutely love the kale with cashew cream sauce recipe.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

It's the process by which it's made. The soybeans have to be cooked. It's not technically raw-and being unpasteurized is HUGE because then it retains all of the active enzymes and probiotics. I'm not bothered by the "lack of rawness" either.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweetybirds2*
I might break the 100% tomorrow to eat some steamed kale. Oh, I know, the horrers! Such a cheat.

















NOOOO...DONT DO IT!!

jk









those recipes sound awesome, I'm going to look for her book at the library...thats where I got "Raw", they had a few others.

firefaery~
i see, doesnt bother me either.

anyone feeding your dc high raw?

just found this recipe, sounds good maybe sub cashews for pine nuts

http://www.vegan-food.net/recipe/489...heesecake-Raw/


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

My kiddos are both very high raw. SOme days 100%, others 95%. It's their choice. For awhile I made two dishes, one cooked, one raw and presented both. They inevitably would not even touch the cooked. They just don't like it. I do give them free range eggs, though. And last weekend they chose to try some grass fed beef at my parents house. I try to just let them do what they want to and let their bodies lead them. It's worked for us so far!


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

mamapits and mommy&will, you both sound like you have been doing great! I can't remember who it was that said they have a hard time with veggies, but I was just going to recommend juicing. When we first started getting into healthy eating, I also started juicing, and it helped cleanse my palate tremendously! Just do more carrots and apples at first than other green veggies, then slowly adjust to it being less sweet. This works great for kids, too.

Well, my wheat crackers ARE way too salty! Dang it. I guess he got more in there than I thought. Oh well.
I made the kale tonight instead. I had a bite and that is all I wanted. It just had no appeal for some reason. Back to raw for now.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweetybirds2*
mamapits and mommy&will, you both sound like you have been doing great!

Well, I was doing great until last night. Remember the pizzas I had to cook for my cooking club? All afternoon I spent making dough and sauce and was tired by the end of the day. I said I'd make a big salad and try a small piece of pizza. But I was so tired... I just ate pizza instead.

Its so funny how my brain was going back and forth trying to rationalize or not rationalize eating it. It wasn't that good (too much crust). But I still ate it.

Today is a new day, but I have to say that setback has bothered me more than I thought it would. I'm feeling a little low this morning.

Can I dehydrate in my oven? I want a dehydrator, a vita-mix, a spiralizer, an Alissa Cohen cookbook, a food processor, a.... oh wait, I need to go read tweetybirds siggy.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

That's funny! You can dehydrate in your oven if it's electric. Use a 60 watt bulb in place of the oven light and just leave that on. Not efficient, but it does the trick.
It's important not to beat yourself up about slips. Slips, in my mind, are a tool. You don't feel good afterward (physically) which reaffirms what you are doing. A couple of slips was all it took to reprogram this little doggie!
Funny how cooked food just tastes...dull. Tweetybirds2-are you dehydrating meats and things? I know you are an NTer...are you just using dairy and eggs raw now or have you attempted jerky of some kind? My dh really wants me to make some...I'm so not on board with that right now


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*
My kiddos are both very high raw. SOme days 100%, others 95%. It's their choice. For awhile I made two dishes, one cooked, one raw and presented both. They inevitably would not even touch the cooked. They just don't like it. I do give them free range eggs, though. And last weekend they chose to try some grass fed beef at my parents house. I try to just let them do what they want to and let their bodies lead them. It's worked for us so far!

i love your approach









Mommy&Will







try & take it easy on yourself, your doing great









last night we made, whipped cream (almonds oj honey)
layered w/cranberrys, mashed and marinated
in oj and honey









this a.m. I'm having cream of buckwheat cereal (cooked) and rooibos w/chicory tea ,,,its very calming and I feel good when I eat it.

i'm going to put together "real toast" and get that in the dehydrator,,,I soaked the spelt and black eyed peas last night.

blessings~~~


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

We had the yummiest (and prettiest) breakfast. I made seasoned hashbrowns from some baked potatoes and with that we had a mostly raw - cashew pimiento "cheese" sauce. Then we had a plate of fresh fruits. It was so colorful and delicious - yellow bananas, green apples, orange tangerines, and red strawberries - raw food at its simplest and best! The kiddos chowed down - they ate every piece of fruit on the plate and I had to chop up more!


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy&Will*
Can I dehydrate in my oven? I want a dehydrator, a vita-mix, a spiralizer, an Alissa Cohen cookbook, a food processor, a.... oh wait, I need to go read tweetybirds siggy.

















I do need that to remember simplicity.







I was wondering if dehydrating would work with the 60 watt bulb..that's how I made yogurt and it stays at a good temp-110-I just wasn't sure if the fan or air circulation is necessary or not. I'd try it out!

Quote:

Tweetybirds2-are you dehydrating meats and things? I know you are an NTer...are you just using dairy and eggs raw now or have you attempted jerky of some kind? My dh really wants me to make some...I'm so not on board with that right now
No, just eggs and milk for now, although I had gone in on 1/4 cow, and it should be ready next week. I told them to make some of it into jerky so I can make some. I'd like to try it with the liver too. Sorry if this meat eating talk grosses anyone out here. I prefer to get most of my animal product needs from eggs and milk as no killing is necessary, but I'm not against eating a little meat sparingly.

I'm doing the simple route today. I've had pineapple, and made juice.

Quote:

last night we made, whipped cream (almonds oj honey)
layered w/cranberrys, mashed and marinated
in oj and honey
That sounds great!


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

What's for dinner?

I've been raw all day. I want to end simply. I would be up for juicing something. I have tons of baby spinach.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

I need to eat up some lettuce, so I'll probably have a salad, maybe try a new dressing in Alissa's book.

Well, I've been thinking and I feel like I've gotten the kick start I've needed to get back in gear and on top of things eating-wise around here. My goal is to always stay close to at least 80% raw. I don't feel like I need to put pressure on myself to do it completely anymore, so i'm just going to take these new things I've learned and add them to my life and we'll see how it goes from here! Thank you all so much for giving me the motivation and help I've needed!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Today was a great Raw day! The weather was wonderful here, and that really helped.
I ate a TON of fruit today, zucchini linguini, salad etc. My almond butter just got here from the co-op along with my eggs and more coconuts so I have the "staples" I was out of. I think I'll try coconut egg nog tonight. I'll let you know how it goes.
Great job Tweetybirds2! I am doing the 30 day challenge, but not sure if I'm going to finish. I love the way I feel, and as long as it continues to be convenient-great. I think my long-term plan is to be between 90 and 95%. It's how I feel best. I'm glad you found your comfort zone! You can still hang out here and be mostly raw! We'd miss you!


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

I just had a smoothie with almond milk, acai, banana, blueberries and a little raw honey. Yum!

ColoradoMama, that breakfast sounds yummy. How do you make that cheese sauce?

Tweetybirds2, it sounds like you've found a good balance that is going to work for you. I'm still on that path, for sure. Thank you for helping me jump start this endeavor. I hope you pop in and chat with us now and then! Actually, I don't want you to leave at all but do what you need to do, sister.


----------



## Mamapits (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Mama's,
Soo yesterday I was only about 50% raw, way off of my 80% goal, starting off good today, just made a pitcher of Almond milk and had a shot of that. I also made vanilla nut cream and ate that with some berries. DS loves that too.

Colorado Mama, how do you make the pimiento nut cheese sauce? I have been wanting to make nut cheese in general any recipies or tips would be appreciated. I heard cashews are the best for making cheese.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Thanks for the encouragment! I'm not ready to let go quite that much yet!
I'm glad you had a good day yesterday-ff-and thanks for bringing up the weather. I was so up and down, I didn't even think of the huge effect it has on me.
Anyway, I'm going to try the collard or cabbage rolls today. And eat lots of fruit and make some raw egg nog.
I hope you all have a good day and weekend!


----------



## carnelian (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, raw mamas, I think maybe you could help me out here. I've been looking at dehydrators and the excalibur model is looking to be the most comprehensive. But I see that they use polycarbonate in their trays and teflon in their teflex sheets. Not too thrilled about either of those options. For those who use this model does the food to be dried go right onto the polycarbonate or does it go on a mesh sheet on top of that? And what is the mesh made of? And with the teflex it appears from the picture that the food does actually go right on to that.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Excalibur is releasing new models that do not use teflon. There was a dehydrator thread not too long ago...maybe do a title search in N&GE. Someone posted about a dehydrator that is all stainless steel. Sounded expensive! I know people who use the excalibur and son't use the teflex trays...they just put their food on parchment. Beyond that...I'm pretty new to the dehydrating action.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

checking in...we froze some of the "whipped cream" and it made a yummy ice cream, I wanted to tell you mamas how dd said she liked the desert and ice cream more than regular ice cream







and she is a big ice cream lover so I was pleased by that.

last night we made seed pate' and carrot pate' wrapped in nori everyone including our dog loved it.

today we havent been all that raw since we have been out a lot...contemplating what to eat for dinner. have a great weekend all~~

carnelian (beautiful name)~ I have a Le Quip and have teflex sheets which I've been feeling like I dont want to use anymore (thx for the reminder). Most dehydrators are plastic unless you have lots of $$ it would seem. You could try making your own electric one or a hanging wire one. I feel okay having the parchment barrier, you dehydrate at such low temps that I dont get hugely concerned over it myself. hope that is somewhat helpful.


----------



## carnelian (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks mamas for the parchment idea. It seems plausible but I wonder if the stickier things like breads and such would be a problem when removing them from the paper.

I agree the steel ones are $$!


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

I need some help.

I am doing great eating raw all day until dinner. Then I end up tired, bored, looking for a boost and falling into old patterns of emotional eating. I need some suggestions for raw dinners that leave you satisfied. I am probably not eating enough during the day. I am never hungry during the day, though. I've been drinking carrot juice around lunch time and that seems to stay with me a long time. In fact, I've enjoyed a couple days of just juicing and not eating. Is this a bad trend that is leading to cravings at night? Or is it something else?

Any suggestions other than to tell me to suck it up and just get more willpower?
















I know I'm not going to be 100% raw forever, but I would like to really give it a better shot than this - at least for a couple months.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

This may not help...but for me it was very psychological. I just felt like I needed something heavy at the end of the day. So for the first few weeks I did just that. I made raw nut burgers, sesame noodles (raw of course!), any kind of pasta really, or pates that I would use for sushi. After about two weeks I was used to raw enough that I didn't feel that need any longer and was fine just snacking all day. Sometimes just a shake would do it, other times a big salad or even just raw veggies with dip (raw hummus or something)

It's not really about will power, IMO. IT's more about changing your perceptions. Most of us are used to a big dinner, so it's a preconceived notion that just needs to be done away with.

You are doing a great job! And don't feel like there's a ton of pressure. If you want to do this for yourself, just remind yourself how great you feel everytime you are preparing yummy food! And if variety is your biggest problem there are plenty of great sites with free ideas!


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

julie~










my thoughts are to do what nurtures your body, not eating out of boredom or emotional reasons but maybe some yoga and deep breathing when you are feeling this way then you can be in a more centered place to know what _you need_ be that a raw food/cooked food/nofood. are you sleeping okay at night?

i've had similar experiences where i did not want to eat during the day then at night i would want to eat everything...i wasnt in a very balanced state at the time especially my blood sugar,,,i'm much more heathy and balanced now on a balanced non extreme diet.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Thanks so much for the replies firefaery and mysticmama! It got me thru the day yesterday, really! I had a nearly 100% raw day, except for the little dolmas I ate off the salad bar at Whole Foods at lunchtime. : )

I made the cooked dinner last night for my family, and then made up a tropical shake with oranges, bananas, pineapples and coconut water. It was so yummy and tasted just like my favorite rum drink sans the rum!









I have garbanzo beans soaking to make some raw hummus tomorrow, and sunflower seeds to make some yogurt.

I also want to make some nori rolls this week. That would be a delicious dinner for me.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Julie - the pimiento cashew "cheese" isn't all raw. It has a lot of raw ingredients. I don't know, maybe you could play with it to make it raw. Here's the recipe the way I make it. (The original recipe is from "The Seventh-day Diet by Chris Rucker.)

1/4 to 1/2 C water (the original recipe calls for one cup, but I think that makes it WAY too runny)
1C raw cashews, rinsed
1 4oz jar pimientos, drained
1/4 C nutritional yeast flakes
1/4 C fresh lemon juice
2 tbsp unhulled sesame seeds
1 1/2 tsp onion powder
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp "beef" broth powder (the original recipe calls for something called Bakon seasoning)
I put everything in my food processor and process it until it is creamy and smooth. Recipe says that it will keep in the fridge in a sealed container for about 10 days.

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. I've been off the Internet for a few days since I've had family visiting.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Okay, I have a question about Goji berries. I've read wonderful things about them. I bought some at Whole Foods in their bulk section, and all I can say is "BLECH!" Am I doing something wrong? Do you have to do something with them first? Maybe it was a bad batch? Does anyone have experience with Goji berries? They sounded so good.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I dunno. We love them. We eat them all the time, and the kids prefer gojis to raisins. We get them from NFL.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Are the ones you eat usually soft like raisins? These were really hard.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

No, they are definitely harder. But you can soak them to plump them up. We never make it that far.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

I've only had goji berries in the Cliff Nectar Bars, they are sweet and chewy w/all the dates in the bar, I love them that way. I've been tempted to buy some, they look so pretty









~ ~ ~ ~

my energy was so low today from the coffee/chickory I've been drinking lately...yesterday I used that as a quick energy booster to keep myself going with all the things I wanted to accomplish and today I paid for it, I'm feeling high energy now after having raw dinner.

I made daikon noodles and pesto sauce which was so good...I really liked the daikon...more than I expected.

We did some juicing and made more nutcreme and berries...we are overflowing with citrus today and with all the other produce around here I'm feeling like my body would do really well high raw or maybe even all raw for a bit







blessings~~

p.s
I got this in an email today~

*ONCE IN A LIFETIME

Early on wednesday, at two minutes, three seconds after 1:00 in the morning, the time and date will be,
01:02:03 04/05/06
*


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Hello out there!

I just had the most easy, amazing sweet treat. A date with almond butter smeared inside of it. Oh my. Yummy!

How's everyone doing?

I've had more cooked food the past few days as I need to go to the grocery store. But I still feel happy overall with how I am doing. I'm juicing almost daily, and really just keeping it simple.


----------



## Jaspersmommy (Sep 19, 2004)

Okay, my fridge is full of fresh organic produce so I have no excuse. And now I've made myself accountable


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy&Will*
Hello out there!

I just had the most easy, amazing sweet treat. A date with almond butter smeared inside of it. Oh my. Yummy!

How's everyone doing?

I've had more cooked food the past few days as I need to go to the grocery store. But I still feel happy overall with how I am doing. I'm juicing almost daily, and really just keeping it simple.

hi









same here w/cooked and needing groceries...feeling well though.

blessings all~~


----------



## LoveBeads (Jul 8, 2002)

I decided to join ya'll and I made something awesome!

A seviche!

It had raw tuna which was cured in a limejuice/cilantro/garlic/salt dressing.

Oy - does curing count??????

I also made a raw corn/tomato/shallot and basil salad. Too...die...for.


----------



## Mamapits (Jun 2, 2005)

please share how to cure tuna and what exactly does that mean??


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

mmmm







the tuna sounds good...i've always wanted to try marinading it like that, could you share the recipe?

I'm snacking on raw goat cheese and olives that are just about finished curing


----------



## LoveBeads (Jul 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamapits*
please share how to cure tuna and what exactly does that mean??

I'd love to









I cured it in lime juice, cilantro, garlic, and salt. I love my tuna raw so I didn't cure for very long (about an hour). You can also cure salmon this way and shrimp as well but I *personally* would not eat raw shrimp even it if is cured. I know lots of people who do but it is not my cup of tea.

You can also cure by soaking in lemon juice.

Enjoy!

P.S. Is it still considered "raw" if it's cured? I assume so but you never know....


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

hows everyone doing?

I made a really good fruit salad tonight w/ blueberries, raspberries, apple, avocado, soaked wild rice, lime, orange juice and birds eye chili pepper mmmm I'll be making this again...dd loved it, minus the rice, juice and chili.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Went to Whole Foods a few days ago and came home with a cart full of yummy looking produce! Made a tomato salad that was pretty yummy. I used four or five different tomatoes, spinach, fresh basil, red onion, and avocado (I also put in tofu!), and then put olive oil, balsamic vinegar, and salt and mixed it all up. Next time I would leave off the avocado. I love avocado, but it just didn't taste that good in the salad. We had that for lunch with a bunch of sliced up fruit! I also came home with a canary melon that is very sweet - it wasn't organic, but it just looked too good to pass up! The kids and I have been devouring it! (DH doesn't like melons - go figure - so we eat them a lot when he's out of town)


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I have a question - what is Rejuvilac? I saw it in a recipe that I really want to try, and I have NO idea what it is.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Rejuvalac is a fermented drink that is just the soaking water from wheat sprouts. You can use other grains as well.
Glad you all are still doing so well, all the recipes you are trying sound so great! I've noticed that I tend to naturally do high raw for breakfast and lunch, dinner usually has at least a raw vegetable or salad, so that's where I'm at with raw-not really concentrating on it anymore though!


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama*
Okay, I have a question about Goji berries. I've read wonderful things about them. I bought some at Whole Foods in their bulk section, and all I can say is "BLECH!" Am I doing something wrong? Do you have to do something with them first? Maybe it was a bad batch? Does anyone have experience with Goji berries? They sounded so good.

Maybe you did get a bad batch...W.F's is really good about taking stuff back if you still have them ? anyway wanted to mention that we got a snack size bag from W.F's the other day and ate them up fast they were really good...dd liked them too. They were soft and slightly sweet on the inside,,,I got a Goji high (tingly) after eating a bunch of them ...definitely will get more.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Tweetybirds2 - Thanks for the info! Is that something I can buy at the HFS? You know, some days are really good for getting raw foods into the diet - others not so good. BUT - I'm noticing that I am consistently getting more into the diet, so that's good!

Mysticmama - I guess I'll have to try the Goji berries again! You're not the only one who responded that they're really good! WFs is good about taking stuff back - I should have, but I didn't think about it. I tossed them in the trash.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

I'm mostly raw for breakfast and lunch. Or at least usually. I've been eating cooked hummus this week though. I tried to sprout garbanzo beans and it didn't go so well.









I'm eating cooked dinners with the family. And right now I am really wishing for a late night snack... popcorn.







Dang hormonal cravings.

I am going to a raw food class in a couple weeks. I can't wait!


----------



## Mamapits (Jun 2, 2005)

M&W,
I have had raw hummus. I didn't Luv it like the cooked stuff. The raw food class I went to was good for the fact I got to see and taste what some of the recipes are supposed to be like.

I have not been meeting my 80% raw goal but I am thinking about doing a mini raw cleanse. Maybe like 4 days or so. Only blended raw food, nothing solid.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama*
Mysticmama - I guess I'll have to try the Goji berries again! You're not the only one who responded that they're really good! WFs is good about taking stuff back - I should have, but I didn't think about it. I tossed them in the trash.

bummer!

I've heard from a few people that they didnt like the raw hummus...I didnt care for it much either.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Has anyone sprouted grains? Can you tell me about it? It seems a little involved, but I'd love to hear from someone who does it. TIA!


----------



## Mamapits (Jun 2, 2005)

Ihave sprouted a few times. You just have to keep an eye on it and change the water.

I start out soaking with plenty of water above the grains. Alot of the water will get soaked up and the grains will plump a bit. Drain and rinse and then add more water but not too much this time.You want to keep them damp but not totally covered with water. Change water every so often. I usually cover with a towel. too much water can make it mushy and they won't sprout.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama*
Has anyone sprouted grains? Can you tell me about it? It seems a little involved, but I'd love to hear from someone who does it. TIA!

Here is a link that will tell you everything you wanted and might not want to know about sprouting...







http://www.sproutpeople.com/grow/sprouting.html

Note: While you want the seed/grain still damp after it's all night soak...you do NOT want them sitting in any amount of water. They will rot, not sprout.

My favorite and super easy way to sprout wheat/spelt/rye is to put about two cups of the grain in a large ceramic/glass bowl. I fill with clean, spring water until grain is covered. I put a plate on the top of the bowl and let this sit overnight.

Next morning, I pour the grain through one of those cheap wire mesh strainers you can buy at most grocery stores (about a 4 cup capacity size). I then rinse the grain in tap water while in the strainer. This removes any toxins and by products from the soaking.

I then set the strainer, with grain inside, back over the top of the large bowl. I place the plate over the top. I usually check it once or twice during the day to give a quick rinse and to dump any water that collected in the bottom of the bowl.

Wheat kernals will have little 'tails' and be ready to use by that evening...some grains take a bit longer, and some a bit shorter. Garbazano beans and lentils will work using this method too.

Smaller seeds won't work, as they can go through the strainer holes. But a glass jar with a piece of plastic or nylon mesh (a clean old stocking works) for small seeds. I tilt the jar on it's side, laying on a cookie sheet (with rim to catch any water) and put the bottom end on a towel. You just want air circulation and for any water clinging to the seeds to keep draining. You can easily rinse them this way. Several times a day is recommended....remember, DAMP seeds, not soaking in water.

Also, do NOT put too much seeds in the jar to start, it makes way more than you think it will...start with maybe a 1/4 cup or less. You can always make more the next time.

BTW, great to see a Raw Foods group here! I have done much experimenting and really do feel awesome when mostly raw. I'm pregnant again and have been too lazy to make most of the stuff I really like, but am still eating about 50% raw for this pregnancy. It REALLY helps the digestive slow down you get from being pregnant!

xenabyte


----------

